# Suspect apprehended!



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

*K9 Officer OZZIE (aka Markus von Huerta Hof)...is completely exhausted, after apprehending his tiny suspect.....*
K9 Officer by day....babysitter by night....LOL!











_Thanks to his handler/partner for sending this wonderful photo of Ozzie and the love of his "home life"._


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Awww :wub:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

OMG how cute is that! The dogs head is almost as big as the whole baby!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks!
OZZIE's nick name is "Hoover".....I've been told... because of his tracking abilities....


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Such a good picture. I love pics of GSD with "their" kids.

Hardcharger at work & big brother at home


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Whiteshepherds said:


> OMG how cute is that! The dogs head is almost as big as the whole baby!



I was thinking the same thing, his head is as big as the baby. How adorable...amazing!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Awwwww


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Awwwww!!!! That's so adorable! A true picture of a GSD capabilities working by day and family member by night. Ozzie has the best of both worlds!  thank you for sharing that adorable picture.


----------



## Knave (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice timing! I was just having a conversation with my boyfriend about how well GSDs do with children and babies. Now to show him this adorable-ness!


----------



## Macslady (Feb 26, 2012)

That's awesome! Some of my favorite pics of our Sam is where she is with my kids!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

LOL, he has the look all parents have, after being in charge of the kid for a while! Hilarious!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Great picture. Ozzie looks very handsome and is a wonderful pillow!LOL


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that just made my heart melt!


----------



## michelaudorn12 (Apr 28, 2012)

Best picture.


----------



## danbibby (May 22, 2011)

Cutness with a side of awwwness!


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

That's the safest baby in the WORLD!!!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Isn't anyone going to admonish the owner for leaving a dog and a baby together like that?  

Great photo... love it!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Awesome picture!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

gosh, im in love with both of them


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Freestep said:


> Isn't anyone going to admonish the owner for leaving a dog and a baby together like that?
> 
> Great photo... love it!


I will! I'll admonish them for not bringing both of those darling creatures (baby and dog) directly to my house for me to snorgle!


----------

